# Which rotary



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Had my pc nicked and was going to order a new g220 but was wondering if i should move up to a rotary instead? if so which do you guys recommend?

i've got a silverline one that i use from time to time but it doesn't seem to have the torque maintainer. when at slower speeds and the slightest amount of pressure it just stops.

i was thinking of looking at makita range. anyone got / used one?


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

I just recieved my Makita today and it seems a good quality piece of kit, £154.85

http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB

But it depends on what your using it on, I think It's good to have both if you can manage it, so personally I'd say get the G220 first and then go for the Makita/Metabo if you need one. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Makita 9227 CB


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Bulla2000 said:


> Makita 9227 CB


same for me too, might be too heavy for some people though, but i like it alot so far!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Metabo for me a little bit more elegant than a Makita.

If your confident with a Pc then a rotary would be the natural progression.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Cheers guys. Will most likely get the g220 / pc to replace the stolen one and then grab the rotary in a month or 2.

anyone got any specs on the makita and the metabo?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Makita 9227CB for me: cannot remember the exact power, but its enough  Speed range of 600rpm - 3000rpm, easily wide enough. Electronic speed control to ensure the pad speed remains constant regardless of pressure applied - can be useful for some aggressive compounds. Soft start. Super reliable and well made machine that just seems to go on and on (touch wood!), ergonomically sounds as well as it feels nice and use and the speed control is in the right place - next to your thumb.

Metabo is lighter and for this reason sometimes favoured - I'm not so keen, speed control is stupidly located and the overall design I found less comfortable than my Makita. But its well specced: 600 - 2200rpm, electronic speed control, soft start. Have seen quite a few reports of over-heat cut-outs: solved by ensuring you regularly run the machine at high speed, but does seem to point to an airflow issue within the machine as this problem is not on the Makita - I can use it at slow speeds all day without issue. Also, I do find 2200rpm a little slow for using serious cutting compounds as for severe correction I like to turn the wick up a bit, but 99% of the time this will not cause any issue.

There are others though, I recently tried an Hitachi which was a lovely feeling rotary, cannot remember the designation but if you PM spitfire on the forum, he has one and could tell you more about it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> There are others though, I recently tried an Hitachi which was a lovely feeling rotary, cannot remember the designation but if you PM spitfire on the forum, he has one and could tell you more about it.


Hitachi SP18VA. 

A very nice machine and one of the quietest available. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Hitachi SP18VA.
> 
> A very nice machine and one of the quietest available. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What about the Kestrel? I am thinking of one of these...


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

scuse my lack of knowledge but whats the difference between a rotary and a 220 and does one give better results than the other ??


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Kestrel is value for money at £42 but the Hitachi / Matebo & Makita are £150-£190 machines.

Kestrel is a good starting rotary IMO - then perhaps upgrade and keep as a spare just in case your Makita (or whatever) packs in.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Evil Twin said:


> scuse my lack of knowledge but whats the difference between a rotary and a 220 and does one give better results than the other ??


A rotary polisher pad rotates on a single orbit at varying rpm, a G220 is dual action in that the pad is driven to oscillate and it is free to rotate - so essentially a varying orbit at varying opm.

G220 is a gentler machine typically than rotary.

Rotary can deliver faster correction, but its myth that it can deliver _more_ correction... a G220 can do what a rotary can do, it just takes a lot longer on some paints.

It can be argued that a rotary can finish down slightly sharper than a G220... this I believe to be the case only on a very select number of paints, typically soft solid colours.


----------



## the chop (Jan 31, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> A rotary polisher pad rotates on a single orbit at varying rpm, a G220 is dual action in that the pad is driven to oscillate and it is free to rotate - so essentially a varying orbit at varying opm.
> 
> G220 is a gentler machine typically than rotary.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave KG, is a rotary ok for a newbie, rather than buying 2 polishers?


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

the chop said:


> Hi Dave KG, is a rotary ok for a newbie, rather than buying 2 polishers?


i wouldn't recommend it unless you get some pannels to have a play with first before going anywhere near a car. ideally to have both would help as i'm now finding out, the rotary i currently have doesn't fit into as many gaps as the pc did. which means working by hand and that takes ages.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

right the place where i was getting my g220 from still haven't come back to me. i've done several details with the silverline rotary i have, and am please with the results that i'm getting. so much so i'm considering going for a new rotary and not bothering with the g220 for the time being. 

as said in my last post it's just a little harder to get into places and am having to work by hand. but i think that may be down to the fact that i haven't bothered taking the handle off. i could always look for a second hand pc on flea bay i guess.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Makita for me


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Hitachi SP18VA.
> 
> A very nice machine and one of the quietest available. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yes, I have one too. Very quiet and a bit lighter than the Makita. Wonderful machine.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> There are others though, I recently tried an Hitachi which was a lovely feeling rotary, cannot remember the designation but if you PM spitfire on the forum, he has one and could tell you more about it.


I found the Milwaukee AP12QE had a really nice feel to it and with it's low weight is my favoured machine. What I really liked about it was the easy of control it gave the user. Well made and designed too. The removable cable a particularly nice feature.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

got me metabo for under£90 so was well chuffed! imo better for me more ergonomic and its lighter. does the job for me


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Bo2007 said:


> got me metabo for under£90 so was well chuffed! imo better for me more ergonomic and its lighter. does the job for me


that cant have been new?


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

that's what i was thinking. if it was, where did you get it? still not got around to buying one or the other yet. although have fully made up my mind to get the rotary over the g220. that can be in a couple of months.


----------

